
Gmail flags emails using images from Imgur as having “Suspicious links” - karlhughes
https://dev.to/karllhughes/debugging-gmail-s-suspicious-link-warnings-45ia
======
floatingatoll
Imgur is a public host that does not authenticate sufficiently to allow
prevention and prosecution of fraud and phishing content in emails.

In what way would you suggest that Imgur could be considered a “safe” image
host for email images, without putting email recipients at risk of anonymous-
untraceable image content?

